

On yesterday's Apple Keynote (mostly on the iPads) - fbeeper
http://glipho.com/fbeeper/on-yesterday-s-apple-keynote-mostly-on-the-ipads-p

======
zoop
A bunch of pithy snipes about Apple products. Not sure I understand.

